# Two things I've never seen in the peloton



## Awal767 (May 3, 2013)

1) a channeled saddle

2) tattoos

I watch a fair amount of races -- certainly not all of them, but I do watch. I don't remember ever seeing a pro cyclist with a tattoo or one sitting on a saddle with a hole in it. 

Why? Are all a pack of steel-tainted choirboys? Is there some anti-tattoo policy that the grand tours or pro teams are enforcing that I don't know about? Is this even actually interesting? I have to know.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Awal767 said:


> 1) a channeled saddle
> 
> 2) tattoos
> 
> ...


You seemingly aren't watching enough, maybe you need a better TV/display
Channeled saddles - Plenty of Selle Italia Flows, Giro had a Selle SMP sponsored team, I saw some of Fizzik's new saddles with their channel, in the US Jelly Belly is riding ISM
Tattoos - plenty of riders have them, the commentators have even discussed some of the tattoos that riders have. The easiest to spot is Wiggins arm.


----------



## Awal767 (May 3, 2013)

That's right! I forgot about Wiggo. Huh. Well I guess those things aren't really things then. Thanks.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

D


Awal767 said:


> I don't remember ever seeing a pro cyclist with a tattoo or one sitting on a saddle with a hole in it.


You aren't watching very much. Lots of both in the Pro tour.


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

Way off on both accounts. Just google "tattoo pro cycling". 


How could you forget this guy.


----------



## chudak (Jul 28, 2012)

I see many guys in the peloton with tattoos. All over legs and arms.


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

Tons of both in the pro ranks.


----------



## runabike (Jun 18, 2013)

Awal767 said:


> 1) a channeled saddle
> 
> 2) tattoos
> 
> ...


So, what, you watched about 2 minutes of a race being filmed from a helicopter or something? 

Watch a little more. Loads of dudes have tattoos. All sorts of different saddles, too.


----------



## vetboy (Oct 11, 2005)

When did we at RBR become so thick that trolls are firing at us left, right and center and hitting us every time?! It's become a sport on here.


----------



## mikerp (Jul 24, 2011)

Awal767 said:


> That's right! I forgot about Wiggo. Huh. Well I guess those things aren't really things then. Thanks.


You're welcome, don't take some of other comments too seriously. Keep watching.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

If I were a pro, my tattoo would be difficult to spot. It's a tattoo of myself placed over my whole body but a few inches taller.


----------



## Awal767 (May 3, 2013)

SauronHimself said:


> If I were a pro, my tattoo would be difficult to spot. It's a tattoo of myself placed over my whole body but a few inches taller.


Yesss


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

SauronHimself said:


> If I were a pro, my tattoo would be difficult to spot. It's a tattoo of myself placed over my whole body but a few inches taller.


lol, good one.


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

Double post


----------



## burgrat (Nov 18, 2005)

The guy who won today's stage of the Tour de Suisse has a tattoo. They are really common in the peloton. I don't know about a saddles, there are a bunch of asses in the way.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

Boonen has tats as well (or a tat)
looks like he went to Tahiti


----------



## love4himies (Jun 12, 2012)

Phil Gaimon's:


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

I would think the amount of time they spend outside could wreck a tattoo a little prematurely.


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

Awal767 said:


> 1) a channeled saddle
> 
> 2) tattoos
> 
> ...


no channeled saddles?

like this?

Saddle preference is not something to trivialize for the pros. If a rider insists on using one that isn't sponsor-correct, that wish is often granted. Photos | Cyclingnews.com


----------

